# BLK MRKT riot crank setup/recomendations



## NEKrider (Sep 17, 2007)

HI. I just ordered a BLK MRKT RIOT frame and i was debating on what crank and BB to run. Can anyone tell me what cranksetups you are running or your riot or mob or what you recomend? thanks


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Deity or Profile.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Profile. Since you have to run 28t or smaller (well most do) get Profiles or Deity. You will need to space out the chainline and that requires a crank set-up that allows variable movement. I also recommend a Tree splined chainring. That aides in not having to flush-mount the chainring to the crank. If needed you can put a spacer between the crank and chainring.

Since you have to run a Euro BB those cranks work best for the chainline issue.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Deity has spacers that can be used between the ring and the crank as well.


----------



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

I run Profiles and a 34t chainring.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Chris C said:


> I run Profiles and a 34t chainring.


By chance do you also run a SS rear hub? Or are you using an 8-speed cassette with a single cog? I have not seen anyone use a 34t AND a SS rear hub with a workable chainline.


----------



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

Demo-9 said:


> By chance do you also run a SS rear hub? Or are you using an 8-speed cassette with a single cog? I have not seen anyone use a 34t AND a SS rear hub with a workable chainline.


I do use a Profile 8 speed cassette with a single conversion kit. Great clarification!

However, a good friend of mine has a Riot and does use a Profile SS hub. He runs a 33t chain ring.

The few guys racing these in BMX are doing it, but aren't in love with the chain line. That's what I love about the adjustability of the 8 speed with single conversion kit I have. I have quite a bit of adjustability. When I was building the bike, I emailed Carter Holland, and he mentioned 34 was as big as you could reasonably go. I think I could squeeze on a 35, but thankfully I don't need to.

Oh, if you are going to run Profiles or Diet, check out Rennen chainrings. TRUE! and the tooth profile is very cool. JW BMX also makes killer chainrings.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Ok cool. Good call on the Rennen. I had one before I switched to the Tree and it was very cool. I figured with a 34 you had an 8-speed on the rear. WIth my set-up I am running a Profile SS cassette hub which is similar to a driver hub as far as spacing - none. I run a 24/12 set-up and had just enough room to clear the chainstay and have a great chainline.


----------



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

I wonder what the difference is then. One of my good friends has a 33 on his Riot and uses a Profile SS hub. He is using Saint cranks.


----------



## TimDunlap (Aug 13, 2009)

Not a Riot but a Three57 Blk Mrkt... Shimano Saints w/a Race Face chainring 32t and 15t rear gear...


----------



## neabailey (Apr 4, 2008)

I am building a riot up and tried to transfer over my bmx cranks, but the spindle wasn't long enough. What's the spindle length on the profiles you guys are using? I know 5-5/8 (typical profile spindle length) won't work. 
Does 6" work?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Well, by how much was your 5 5/8 spindle short?


----------



## neabailey (Apr 4, 2008)

Well, the profile mtb cranks come with a 6", so my guess is it's 3/8" to short if not more. Not near the frame right now to measure but I think the Riot BB is 73mm, not the standard BMX width. And even if it were I still feel the spindle would need to be longer do to the fact that the chainstays are further apart (135mm hub, not 110mm), and the chainstays stay further apart (wider) closer to the bb to allow for the 26" wheel while keeping a short wheelbase. Plus on the profiles your crank arms "hang off" the ends of the spindle as it is on a BMX so anymore "Hang off" and It would be unsafe.


----------



## basikbiker (Sep 24, 2005)

runnin profiles with th 6"spindle, 28t imperial, and a 13t in the back on a dmr revolver6pawlss hub and have good chainline and plenty of clearance on my riot. to bad the gear ratio is on the easy side im gonna bump it up to a 30t when the 28 goes to crap


----------



## Richie Rollz (Aug 14, 2009)

basikbiker said:


> runnin profiles with th 6"spindle, 28t imperial, and a 13t in the back on a dmr revolver6pawlss hub and have good chainline and plenty of clearance on my riot. to bad the gear ratio is on the easy side im gonna bump it up to a 30t when the 28 goes to crap


I have a 357 and i tried lining up profile 180's with a 6" spindle but I thought the spindle was too short. After i rough measured for an extra 1/4 inch of spacers on each side, I was afraid the crank arms would be "hanging off" too far off of the spindle. Is there a difference in chainstay geo on the 357 vs Riot?
Do you guys run a 6" or 6 3/4" spindle with profiles?

thanks


----------



## aaronrocker (Oct 8, 2008)

im runing deity cranks with a 28t primo bash sprocket


----------



## TimDunlap (Aug 13, 2009)

The Riot and Three57 are the same frame, components are the only differants. I believe Chris C is running the set up your trying....


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

i just swapped my profiles out for some gravity lites. done with profiles, they are nice ,durable and versatile cranks, but i hate the euro bottom bracket design and saved a pound with the mtb cranks. looks cool too.

saints look good too.

fyi: i run gears, so setup with a chain guide was always a PITA. for ss, i would certainly reconsider the bmx cranks.


----------



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

I actually have the 6 7/8 profile spindle. Non-drive side is offset out a bit more, but 100% crank/spindle engagement. 5 minutes riding and you'll never notice the with your feet.

And, yeah, the Riot and 357 should have same geometry and spacing.


----------

